# Rheem power vent blower motor life expectancy?



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

My 4 year old Rheem power vent water heater blower motor is making a REALLY loud noise. Not the normal loud noise of exhaust being vented.. the blower motor is making a rattling sound.

Before I investigate my warranty situation i just want to know if anybody has any experiences with them? Do i need to replace the entire exhaust system? Are there sub-parts that could possibly be replaced instead? The fan/blower/motor looks like one big black unit but if anybody has any possible insight i would appreciate it.

If indeed its days are running down, i'd rather replace the motor on my own schedule instead of it dying before a weekend and i'm hot water-less for an entire weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Might just be that the impeller setscrew has loosened.

"How long should a motor last before failure? This is an open discussion. Some experts suggest a design life of 15 to 20 years. Many motors are known to last much longer than that, while others fail in the first few years of operation. . ."


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

free spin the squirrel cage and see if you hear anything...try the shaft in/out pull if there is movement there it might be rubbingnwhen it runs from the force of the rpms.if it is the bearings within the motor plan on changing it see if a shot of WD40 down the shaft and hand spin it CW/CCW while spraying...see if the noise changes


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

are you guys suggesting that me opening up the motor is a DIY-er project?

do i need to take the whole motor off the top to work on it? or can i access the moving parts of the fan while its still fastened on top of the tank?

at first glance it just looks like a couple of nuts to split the fan housing open, but i don't want to open it up and have parts go dropping down into the tank and then totally F myself..

any warnings before i try to open up the motor to take a look?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

windowguy said:


> are you guys suggesting that me opening up the motor is a DIY-er project?


Post photos or 
a link to whatever manuals you have on the thing. 
An exploded view of the parts would help.


----------

